# New programs with IBGA - received this email



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I have only skimmed through this, but thought I'd post it here in case anyone didn't get it, and get your thoughts? Seems like a good program for market goats and recognition of the commercial doe 






INTERNATIONAL BOER GOAT ASSOCIATION ANNOUNCES TWO NEW PROGRAMS



INTERNATIONAL BOER GOAT ASSOCIATION MARKET GOAT RECORDING PROGRAM

The first exciting, new program is designed to promote and recognize the market goat. This is a meat goat industry often promoted with the exhibition of the youth market projects. For the first time in this industry we are offering a program that will recognize these outstanding youth projects and the breeders that fuel these projects! 

We have designed a program that will allow INT’L BGA registered sires and dams to earn points towards Ennoblement, and non- registered Referenced or Recorded sires and dams to earn points towards our new “Market Sire/Doe of Distinction”. INT’L BGA will begin recording these project goats and sanctioning a market goat division at the local, regional, and national level. Ribbons will be provided by INT’L BGA with additional awards at local and regional shows at the discretion of show management. Our National Show will host a sanctioned Market Division with substantial payout! Year end (March 1st to end of February of the following calendar year) recognition will be given to the top points earning exhibitors and breeders at state, regional and national levels, including our breeders using Commercial Boer influence sires and dams, as well as our Registered breeders. Points in this new division will follow our current points system for Ennoblement.

First generation non-INT’L BGA registered sires and dams will be entered into the recording system as reference sires and dams. As the program progresses and develops, offspring of recorded Market does will have an expanded pedigree. In this manner we will generate a data base of genetics that will allow for tracking and trace back of these market goat breeding programs in the much the same manner that we follow our registered animals. 

For does eligible to be registered, they may be registered into our existing registry, and shown in the newly sanctioned market goat division. If an owner/exhibitor chooses, registered does may also be shown in the breeding doe divisions in accordance with our long standing, breeding goat sanctioned show program. A Recorded Market Doe, will also be eligible to show in the new Commercial Doe Division (details of this new division follow), and a Recorded Commercial doe will be eligible to show in the new Market Goat division.

The Market Goat division will be limited to Youth only. (Youth to be under the age of 21 as of January 1st of current show year). Market animals will be shown by weight. A certificate in the name of the youth exhibitor(s), will be required on all animals shown in this division. Market goats are required to have a complete unbroken mouth(no teeth missing) and kid teeth. The judge will make the determination. Any legal or illegal substance that alters the conformation or enhances the natural appearance of the animal is not permitted. All goats may be subject to random drug testing and/or veterinary examination. Horns are optional, but must be tipped. All males must be castrated (banded or surgically removed, clamping is not allowed), with testicular and scrotal tissue removed. All animals should be sheared from knees/hocks up. Entries are to be shown by the recorded owner unless, owner is incapacitated or has more than one entry per class, in which case they may be exhibited by another INT’L BGA Jr. member. Jr. members are strongly encouraged to fit their own animals.



MARKET GOAT RECORDING PROGRAM continued

Suggested weight divisions would have a minimum of 35# and would have an Overall Grand Champion and a Reserve Overall Grand Champion. It is also suggested that class breaks be made after weigh in, using the natural breaks in weight to divide classes. It is also suggested to make the class sizes as similar as weights allow. Actual class breaks are at the discretion of show management. INT’LBGA will sanction and provide place ribbons for up to 10 class breaks, unless show management makes other arrangements. 





INTERNATIONAL BOER GOAT ASSOCIATION COMMERCIAL DOE DIVISION

This second, innovative program will be a new division added to our established breeding goat shows. In keeping with wanting traceability and tracking for our Boer influence genetics, we will now be offering a recording program for our commercial does. This program will also recognize owners/exhibitors. As our meat goat industry has continued to evolve, many of our breeders are now running extensive commercial herds. We know that many of these commercial Boer influence does are also excellent representatives of our breed. Commercial does will be judged according to our existing breeding doe standards for percentage does. Commercial does will also be able to earn points towards a “Commercial Doe of Distinction”, sires and dams (because they are not verifiable) will not earn points. In order to attain the Commercial Doe of Distinction status, these does must have a minimum of 2 offspring either recorded or registered with the INT’L BGA. Please note that does sired by a known FB/PB sire should be registered in our established registration programs. At no time will these recorded, commercial does become “registered”!!! 

Because these are commercial animals that may not have any accurate birth information, they will be shown by weight divisions. Divisions will be divided as follows. A certificate will be required on all does shown in this division. This division may be offered in both a Jr. show and an Open show. class breaks, by weight, as follows. 

Jr. Division

25-50#

51-75#

76-100#

101# and over not having kidded

Grand and Reserve Grand Jr.



Sr. Division



Up to 150# having kidded

151# and over

Grand and Reserve Grand Sr.



Overall Grand and Reserve




RULES FOR RECORDING MARKET/COMMERCIAL ANIMALS



1. Recording fees will be $10.00 (double if applicant not INT’L BGA member) per animal in both the Market and Commercial Divisions.

2. A certificate will be issued to each recorded animal.

3. Market goats may be identified with either an official Scrapie tag, or tattoos. 

4. Commercial does will be required to be tattooed, along with their official Scrapie tag. Tattoos on Commercial does must contain “CD” (instead/or in addition to year code) as part of the animal id # in the left ear, and right ears will be the herd prefix. 

5. Applications must be submitted on the Market/Commercial Application for Recording.

6. A completed application, including signature and fee, is required for applications to be processed.

7. Market animals, if sold prior to recording, should have the transfer of unrecorded animals completed and signed by the breeder in order for breeders to gain recognition. If breeder is unknown, sire and dam information will not be referenced.

8. Transfers of Market or Commercial animals will be $5.00 (double if not INT’L BGA member). Transfers are to be completed on the original certificates, signed by the seller. Send original certificate with completed transfer and fee to INT’L BGA office to be processed. 

9. Market does also being shown in the Commercial Doe Division are required to be tattooed with the “CD” designation.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I haven't received anything .... I just have a couple of goats registered in IBGA ... but ...I never became a member... so that may be why.... :wink:


----------

